# It's time!!



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I found about 50 greys today all ranging from dime to quarter size, I'll be out at daylight to pick them, I hope they grow!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Went out yesterday evening to a spot that produced well last year. Had to look hard but they were there. Unfortunately, the largest was only about 1/2 inch tall with many of them just barely peeking out of the moss. I'm curious to see how fast they grow. I'll check them again first thing Sat morning.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

So where exacty was that?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Well they didn't grow any, and someone picked most of them and left the mycellium(root) laying on the ground. I did manage to pick 30, although I'd of rather left them for a few days, but whats the sense if someone else is gonna pick them? I can't wait to head north! I also walked up on about 8 turkeys, 2 toms in full strut. They didn't even notice me untill I was within 75 yard of them!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Found 45 yesterday and 110 this morning!


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Stump
That's why I never leave 'em I've never noticed any increase in size and someone else comes along and gets 'em. Still finding dark ones here in Allegan. Had my best morning yet this morning in the snow and rain. Good luck to ya, I'll have to start checking my grey spots now!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Good luck to you too! I wish I had a place to find blacks down here. I did find a few half-frees today. This cold spell will shut them down fer awhile, hopefully not too long!

I can't wait to head north!


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Stumpjumper
Have ya had any luck in any of the numerous orchards down there in St. Joe?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Nope, I don't have any orchards to look in, but I have seen some big hauls of shrooms out of a local orchard! I usually hit the poison-ivy/briar mixed with dead elm jungles. I thought I did good so far, but I just noticed a nice little patch of itchy blisters on my hand  But that is pretty good, Most people going through the stuff I've been in would be head to toe!


----------

